# Problem with Amazon Swords



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

My tank has been up and running for 4 weeks, and my amazon swords are not looking right, the new leaves that are sprouting are really thin and you can almost see through them. I have a layer of flourite in the gravel with undergravel heating and I am dosing Flourish and Flourish potassium weekly and Flourish Excel every other day. 
Where am I going wrong and what is the cause of these thin transparent leaves?? I also have hygors in the tank and they seem OK.

I need advice!!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

What are your water parameters?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i get those clear leaves too with my amazon sword..i just rip em out..for every 2 clear leaves i get 1 good


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I get the clear leaves too =(


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

what kind of light do you have?

nitrate, phosphate levels?

If you dose excell, that speeds up growth in plants. Then, logicially, they need more plant food. This could be one avenue of troubleshooting


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Ammonia : 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 20ppm
Phosphate: 2ppm
PH: 6.0

Lighting: twin flourescents 2 x 38w with reflectors= just over 1wpg.

I was thinking maybe as the amazons are new the thin leaves may be happening because the roots havent grown yet and hit the layer of flourite.

How often would you say i should dose with flourish and flourish potassium?

Cheers


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

you are fine..
dose flourish and potassium 1x a week at water change, and maybe once during the week if they look like they need something.. lol

the submersed growth isnt necissarily bad if the leaves are thin.. the problem would be if the leaves were brown, or had algea on it or something


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

isn't clear/yellowish-clear usually a sign of iron defficiency?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> you are fine..
> dose flourish and potassium 1x a week at water change, and maybe once during the week if they look like they need something.. lol
> 
> the submersed growth isnt necissarily bad if the leaves are thin.. the problem would be if the leaves were brown, or had algea on it or something


Yes i also think that some degree of transparency is acceptable when the adaptation from emerged growth into submerged growth still takes place.
Anyway a good pic will help to solve this.

Harry


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for your replies, I will try and post some pics.


----------

